# Mariah übernimmt Janets Gig.



## Tokko (13 März 2008)

*Mariah übernimmt Janets Gig *


13/3/2008 10:47 

Janet geht, Mariah kommt.

 Mariah springt dieses Wochenende für Janet ein, nachdem diese ihren _Saturday Night Live_-Auftritt wegen einer Grippe absagen musste.
Cary wird den musikalischen Akt übernehmen, während Johna Hill, der Star aus _Superbad,_ als Gastgeber fungiert.
Carey ist zum ersten mal seit mehr als zehn Jahren wieder zu Gast bei der beliebten Sketch-Show.
Das jüngste Album der Sängerin, _E=MC2,_ soll am 16. April veröffentlicht werden.
Jackson hätte mit ihrem Auftritt Werbung für ihr neues Album _Discipline_ machen sollen, das in der vergangen Woche an der Spitze der Charts landete.
Doch als sich ihr Zustand so verschlimmerte, dass sie am Montag sogar ins Cedars-Sinai Medical Center eingeliefert werden musste, entschloss sie sich, den Auftritt abzusagen, um sich auf ihre Genesung zu konzentrieren, sagte ihr Sprecher.
“Wie viele um diese Jahreszeit hat auch sie mit der Grippe zu kämpfen”, teilte Jacksons Sprecherin Patti Webster E! News am Dienstag mit.
Jackson musste nicht im Krankenhaus verweilen, und ist mittlerweile auf dem Wege der Besserung.


Quelle:
www.eonline.com
​


----------

